
Outgoing Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer tells WSJ that he was part of the problem - shawndumas
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303460004579194150724298162
======
moron4hire
I just got slapped in the face by a register-wall, and honestly, I just don't
think anything is worth signing up for spam (at best!).

